# EMS movies



## EMT11KDL (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good EMS movies that are not fire related?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 31, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> Does anyone know of any good EMS movies that are not fire related?



Yep, they all suck...  Some of the TV shows were okay.  and the documentarys are good (usually), but EMS in movies consists of "Mother Juggs and Spped" and "Bringing out the Dead"... not the best movies IMHO.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4430

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=140


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 31, 2009)

bringing out the dead was pretty cool...

he took like 3 seconds to intubate EVERYONE... lol

didn't even pre-oxygenate anyone... that sucka wouldn't have gotten checked off at my school!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 31, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Yep, they all suck...  Some of the TV shows were okay.  and the documentarys are good (usually), but EMS in movies consists of "Mother Juggs and Spped" and "Bringing out the Dead"... not the best movies IMHO.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4430
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=140



I looked at those threads, but they were mostly TV shows.  I could only think of "Mother juggs and speed" and Emergency The Movie


----------



## Hockey (Jul 31, 2009)

EMS doesn't make a good movie


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 31, 2009)

I enjoyed "Bringing out the Dead" years before I even thought of getting into EMS. Still love it.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 31, 2009)

Hockey said:


> EMS doesn't make a good movie



There should be, we need to contact Hollywood and tell them they need to make good EMS movies


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 31, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> There should be, we need to contact Hollywood and tell them they need to make good EMS movies



I'm sure it will carry a lot of weight coming from a bunch of "Ambulance Drivers"; because while Fire movie are about Fighting Fires and Rescuing People (catch phrases that inspire the mind and are what hollywood wants) they won't see it as a "Paramedic Movie" or a "EMS Movie", but and "Ambulance Driver Movie"... and how exciting and money making can that be... :glare:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 31, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> There should be, we need to contact Hollywood and tell them they need to make good EMS movies


 
And "Ambulance Girl" isn't one of them...


----------



## Dominion (Aug 23, 2009)

Getting out the ole thread shovel.  Was watching Bringing Out the Dead for the first time tonight.  Not a terrible movie, I've seen worse movies from Cage.  I read in another thread about how this movie and others like it glorify the burned out or psychotic.  I don't feel the public watches these movies and seriously (I'm giving the GENERAL public ALOT of creidt here) thinks "oh golly geez I'm afraid of calling 911 because I'm going to get a burned out psychotic paramedic".  Maybe they do anecdotically but it's like any other movie like it that shows corruption in police or the military.  

This is the only 'EMS' movie I've seen.  I've never seen any of the others.


----------



## Summit (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Martin Scorcese flicks a lot... so Bringing Out the Dead was awesome for me... great cast... great editing... great cinematography.

Mother Juggs and Speed = Rachel Welch is SOOOOPER HOT (I've always thought so)


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 23, 2009)

*Agreed, EMS per se does not make for good movies.*

It's all about the story: personal trial and triumph or failure; journey; coming of age; love story. etc. All the stories are already told, the trick is to bring a new wrinkle to light.

EMS is just the backdrop, like LE was to Wambaugh's cop stories (which often made silly movie moments) and were as much about the "supporting characters" as it was about cops. (reference his "Madonna of the Wogs"  character...yeeks..)

Like rock stars, we have taken outselves too seriously; like little kids, we take our priviliges for granted; like dwellers in the inner city we see too much and  push past it.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

Summit said:


> I like Martin Scorcese flicks a lot... so Bringing Out the Dead was awesome for me... great cast... great editing... great cinematography.
> 
> Mother Juggs and Speed = Rachel Welch is SOOOOPER HOT (I've always thought so)



Great cast? The acting was terrible. It was so boring and forced that it was almost comical.


----------



## rmellish (Aug 23, 2009)

Broken Vessels is especially bad.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 23, 2009)

*Sasha....*

it was SUPPOSEDto be comical!
Although my partner DID step through a stair once, but no rats.
THEY carried a gun! Must be good!


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 23, 2009)

Wasn't there a super trooper-type EMS moving in the making?  I swore I saw a thread on that long ago on another EMS forum.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 23, 2009)

medic_texas said:


> Wasn't there a super trooper-type EMS moving in the making?  I swore I saw a thread on that long ago on another EMS forum.



I have been told by some forum members that one of my pics in my albums reminds them of Farva...

http://www.emtlife.com/album.php?albumid=71&pictureid=317

So... I hearby volunteer for a 1 million dollar acting contract and a percentage of the overall profit from what will be a GREAT acting job...  LOL


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 23, 2009)

BWahahahahahahahah!  

Holy crap, you do look like Farva.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone seen the previews to the new NBC show Trauma? It's suppose to be about ems. Premieres sometime next month.


----------



## Smash (Aug 25, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> it was SUPPOSEDto be comical!
> Although my partner DID step through a stair once, but no rats.
> THEY carried a gun! Must be good!



I loved it, laughed my way through the whole thing.  Still one of my favourite movies.


----------

